# liste des dictaphone compatible mac



## zamal85 (27 Juillet 2007)

avec vos expériences personnels il serait interressant de faire une liste des dictaphone compatible mac et pensez à présciser si vous être sur power PC ou intel ainsi que votre système d'explotation (10.3 10.4 ect)

de plus n'hésitez pas à laisser un chtit commentaire sur la qualité de votre dictaphone


on va peut être réussir à avoir un vrai sujet complet et centralisateur sur les dictaphones ;-


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> on va peut être réussir à avoir un vrai sujet complet et centralisateur sur les dictaphones ;-



Pourquoi je ne suis pas convaincu, là ? Bon, pour l'instant, je laisse vivre, mais je tiens à l'il, trolls, floodeurs et publicitaires prévenus, je ne laisserais pas partir en sucette !


----------



## zamal85 (27 Juillet 2007)

bon je commence
Olympus VN 3100PC non compatible mac (non reconnu par branchement USB et le logiciel wave média player n'est pas reconnu par mac, pas trouvé non plus de logiciel compatible pouvant lire l'appareil)
iMac Power PC 10.3.9


----------



## turbin (18 Août 2007)

A priori, au moins sur la fiche technique l'OLYMPUS DS 2 semble compatible. Quelqu'un en a t il l'usage ?


----------



## zamal85 (19 Août 2007)

les olympus VN ne sont pas compatible les DS et autres sont compatibles


----------

